

Ask HN: Does the "Hire me" pages designed for a agency or startup work? - pmtarantino

From time to time, a well designed page designed to get a specific job (in an Agency or Startup) appears, and receives a lot of good critics.&lt;p&gt;But do they work? Does the creator finally get the job? I&#x27;d like to know that and, if you have, some good examples :)
======
lsiebert
[http://www.phildub.com/](http://www.phildub.com/) has a resume that looks
like amazon and a link at the top with the story.

